# Läuft Battlefield 1 bei mir?



## Grotix (16. Oktober 2016)

*Läuft Battlefield 1 bei mir?*

So habe grade einen Systemcheck für Battlefield 1 gemacht und die minimalanforderung für den Prozessor ist:
Core i5 6600K / AMD FX-6350

Ich habe aber einen:
Intel Core i5-4460 CPU @ 3.20GHz

Soll ich upgraden?


----------



## Trash123 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Läuft Battlefield 1 bei mir?*

Erst ausprobieren wie das Spiel läuft und dann entscheiden


----------



## TheNewNow (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Läuft Battlefield 1 bei mir?*

Lies mal hier im Test: Battlefield 1 PC: Tolle Optik, saubere Performance- erste Benchmarks der Release-Version

Ziemlich am Anfang wird erwähnt, dass ein i5 6600k eher optimum als Minimum ist. Dannach wurde das ganze mit nen simulierten i3 (also nochmal ne ganze nummer kleiner) getestet und es lief noch. Ich würde mir also keine Sorgen machen, außer du willst wirklich sehr hohe Framerates haben.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Läuft Battlefield 1 bei mir?*

Ja klar läuft das auf dem Haswell i5. Schau in den Test bei PCGH. Ich hab die Beta auch problemlos mit dem i5-2500K spielen können. 

Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du denn?


----------



## Grotix (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Läuft Battlefield 1 bei mir?*

Saphire Radeon Trix R9 290


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Läuft Battlefield 1 bei mir?*

Wenn nicht flüssig, Settings etwas runter.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Läuft Battlefield 1 bei mir?*

Die 290 sollte das locker packen. Ansonsten wie schon geschrieben etwas an den Reglern schieben.


----------

